# Todays project



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ground Control RSMs (Rear Shock Mounts), H&R OE Sports, and Koni shocks.

Project went great, I just put in the rears today and will put in the fronts around next weekend.

Here's some pics, first a stock M3 RSM:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Next the Ground Control RSM, they allow you to make all your changes from under the car never needing to remove trunkliner or cut flaps. It also reinforces the naturally weak area of the E36 from tearing.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The underside view of the Ground Control RSM:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

All the goodies! My car actually went UP 1/8" but I expect it to settle over the next month:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Next the Ground Control RSM, they allow you to make all your changes from under the car never needing to remove trunkliner or cut flaps. It also reinforces the naturally weak area of the E36 from tearing. *


Unless those metal washers are soldered on, I don't see how it reinforces that area with only 2 screws...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> *Unless those metal washers are soldered on, I don't see how it reinforces that area with only 2 screws... *


The studs are welded onto the plate, when bolted to the lower plate the stress is distributed across the entire area, much in the same way the Z3 reinforcement plates work only bigger.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Nice. How difficult was the shock mount part? How long did it take? Did you do the rtabs as long as you had the suspension taken apart?


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Looks great...

That is almost the same combo I will go with when I need to replace my shocks. Why didn't you just go with H&R Sports? They're only slightly stiffer than stock (like 10-15%), while the OE Sports ones are supposed to be almost like stock.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Cal said:


> *Looks great...
> 
> That is almost the same combo I will go with when I need to replace my shocks. Why didn't you just go with H&R Sports? They're only slightly stiffer than stock (like 10-15%), while the OE Sports ones are supposed to be almost like stock. *


Actually the OE sports are supposed to be the same rate as the sports but without the drop.

I spoke to people who have put the Sport on, in our area, and they said with the roads the OE are better because of bottoming out.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Man your OE shock mounts look pretty beaten up.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

You're right...the main difference is that the Sport ones do have a drop, while the OE Sport are as close to stock as you can get.

Still debating whether I should get the E46 M3 RSM with Z3 reinforcement plates, or just going with the GC RSMs.

Let us know how the springs settle over time.



in_d_haus said:


> *Actually the OE sports are supposed to be the same rate as the sports but without the drop.
> 
> I spoke to people who have put the Sport on, in our area, and they said with the roads the OE are better because of bottoming out. *


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbup: 

When I went up to see Alex's M3, we saw the PTG shock mounts from the top, but I don't remember if they are also set up to do shock changes from the bottom only. But since he already has flaps cut, I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Cal said:


> *Still debating whether I should get the E46 M3 RSM with Z3 reinforcement plates, or just going with the GC RSMs.*


Currently my car's RSMs are shot, so I just bought the (E46) ///M3 convertible RSMs with no Z3 reinforcement plate. I won't be tracking my car but heavy auto-xing it and I don't need that much stiffness in the rear so that was my choice along with recommendations from other racers based on what I do with my car.

Gio


----------

